# Job Posting: Busch Gardens Williamsburg



## derekleffew (Nov 15, 2008)

*Busch Garden*s Seeks Stage Managers and Stage Technicians for 2009 Season
Busch Gardens is a great place to work with state-of-the-art live show productions. Begin work as early as March 2009. Audio operators, master electricians, followspot operators, stagehands, riggers, pyro technicians, and dressers with sewing experience are needed. Applicants must be at least 18. See our website Home Page for the interview locations, photos, pay rates and benefits information. Applicants who are unable to apply in person may fax resume and related letters of recommendation to 757-253-3320 or send email to [email protected]


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sometimes I wish I was 18...


----------



## philhaney (Nov 26, 2008)

midgetgreen11 said:


> Sometimes I wish I was 18...



Sometimes I wish I was 18, too (I'm 49).

Take your time and enjoy the ride. Don't be in a rush. The last thing you want to do is get to my age, look back, and say, "Where did it go?"


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 27, 2008)

midgetgreen11 said:


> Sometimes I wish I was 18...



Well, even though you don't qualify for it by age at this time, make sure to take note what they are looking for. It's better to know where you want to go (even for temporary employment) so that when you get there you are prepared.


----------



## bobgaggle (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm interviewing for Busch Gardens this Saturday, they're coming to Pittsburgh (big college town and all). Looks like an awesome place to start getting some real experience in the world. And they've got awesome coasters...


----------



## themuzicman (Dec 5, 2008)

Sending my Resume in later this month =D


----------

